
Ask HN: Is there a faster way to get access to OpenAI's Beta API/GPT-3? - connerruhl
I&#x27;ve been in a constant state of amazement since GPT-3&#x27;s beta launch and have become pretty desperate to get invited.<p>Does anyone know how to expedite the application process or otherwise get access?<p>Thanks so much in advance, I&#x27;d be really grateful for any help on this. There are so many things I&#x27;m excited to try!
======
Impossible
Email Greg Brockman directly with your use case, or hound a PHD student that
has access are two methods I've seen work for people.

